# Bored at home - Take two



## Lez325 (Dec 17, 2021)

Decided to find something in the house I could Photograph

I spotted this Daffodil and thought it would make a nice image- against a Black Velvet BG and using a single studio strobe ( Lencarta Smart flash 4 head) -  fired through a  large softbox to try to diffuse the light a little without lighting the BG







Sony a9 + Sony 70-200mm f2.8 G lens at 200mm f9 - 1/250th sec ISO 100

Les 

link here to the lighting and diffuser if anyone's interested ?









						Studio Lighting Equipment Consumer Electronics | Godox | Feiyutech | BOYA |  Lencarta
					

At Lencarta we offer a range of studio lighting equipment and consumer electronics from some of the biggest names in tech, including Godox, Boya and Feiyutech! Our range includes full professional lighting kits, as well as microphones, gimbals, ring lights, backgrounds and green screens...




					www.lencarta.com
				












						RedLine Pro Profold Folding Octa Softbox | Lencarta | 95cm
					

Lencarta 95cm Studio Softbox Photography Lighting Equipment  RedLine Pro Profold Folding Octa Softbox | Lencarta | 95cm | Studio Lighting Equipment  Softboxes are often considered to be the ideal tool for creating soft light because they combine the soft, diffused light effect of a shoot-through...




					www.lencarta.com


----------



## Jeff15 (Dec 17, 2021)

Lovely flower.....


----------



## jeffashman (Dec 17, 2021)

Beautiful!


----------



## Lez325 (Dec 18, 2021)

jeffashman said:


> Beautiful!


Thank you Jeff- at least someone liked it 

Les


----------



## K9Kirk (Dec 18, 2021)

Very nice, Lez. Good detail, almost too good but you stopped in time I think. I like that you chose a black bg, it helps to make it pop.


----------



## Lez325 (Dec 18, 2021)

K9Kirk said:


> Very nice, Lez. Good detail, almost too good but you stopped in time I think. I like that you chose a black bg, it helps to make it pop.


  Thank you Kirk- The 70-200mm f2.8 helped immensely and the BG is a piece of Black Velvet I use for Portraits etc 

Les


----------



## K9Kirk (Dec 19, 2021)

Lez325 said:


> Thank you Kirk- The 70-200mm f2.8 helped immensely and the BG is a piece of Black Velvet I use for Portraits etc
> 
> Les


Probably going to sound like a dumb question but did you take the flower out of one pic and put it in another pic of just the velvet or did you use a different method?


----------



## Lez325 (Dec 20, 2021)

K9Kirk said:


> Probably going to sound like a dumb question but did you take the flower out of one pic and put it in another pic of just the velvet or did you use a different method?


No not at all Kirk- one shot is all it took   The BG was around 2 metres behind the flower - It's a backdrop of 3m x3 m I use in the Studio 

Les


----------

